# Gildenleitung abgeben



## Ripperjack (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mit meinem Haupt Char eine Gilde gegründet. Nun möchte ich aber mit diesem Char in eine andere Gilde wechseln. Wie kann ich den Titel "Gildenmeister" abgeben??? Denn dafür das man die Gilde Auflöst ( Ist das überhaupt möglich? ) war die Erstellung des Wappens zu teuer.

Kann jemand helfen


----------



## Sahne (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Suchfunktion owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1183

(das ist jetzt der 3. Thread dazu)


----------

